# Canon DPP updated to 3.11.31



## metrodcphotography (Jun 14, 2012)

Canon has released an updater for DPP taking it to 3.11.31. Changes are:

- Supports images taken with EOS Kiss X6i / EOS REBEL T4i / EOS 650D, EOS 60Da.
- Supports new lens (EF-S 18-135mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM).
- Fixed a phenomenon where the camera’s serial number that is displayed in the shooting information of the image is not displayed correctly for some of the EOS 60D.
- Fixed a phenomenon where the buttons for HDR tool cannot be displayed under specific settings of the display.
- Fixed a phenomenon where check mark or rating that is set using Quick Check Tool may not be displayed correctly.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 18, 2012)

I updated and went directly to the Tool Palette to see if they had added any more lenses to the DLO. When I clicked on the Update button, it opened the usual window, but then said that it could not connect to server. I have tried it for several days with no luck. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------

